# 20vt?



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

what audis came with the 20vt engine? thanks


----------



## nidnabd (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: 20vt? (keyshemoemoe)*

My 99' 1.8T 
And I think that they are all listed here








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 20vt? (nidnabd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidnabd* »_My 99' 1.8T 

Umm, yeah, but not that kind of 20V.
The 20VT (the 5-cylinder) was available in the Urquattro, the 200, the S2, RS2, UrS4 and UrS6. All versions except the Urq, S2 and RS2 were sold in USA as well.


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: 20vt? (PerL)*

thanks nidnabd http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , want to buy my corrados so i can pay back bikerbill?
PerL you are always such a big help. thanks for the info!


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: 20vt? (keyshemoemoe)*

20vt is a "3b" in the states?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20vt? (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_20vt is a "3b" in the states?

Yes found ONLY in the '91 100 sedan, and avant.
The newer, but simular AAN is found ONLY in the 92-94 S4, and the '95-96 S6.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 20vt? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Yes found ONLY in the '91 100 sedan, and avant.

I guess that was a typo?
For the record, the 3B was also used in the 1991-93 S2 Coupe, but was replaced for the ABY for 1994-96 S2s. The ABY is similar to the AAN with direct ignition coil packs. The Urq engine code is RR, this engine is very similar to the 3B, while the RS2 engine is coded ADU.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 20vt? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_in the Urquattro, the 200, the S2, RS2, UrS4 and UrS6.

Sport quattro - KW ..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20vt? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
I guess that was a typo?


Nope, that's it for the states with the 3B


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 20vt? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Nope, that's it for the states with the 3B

Regarding the typo. You wrote 100, which I think was a typo. It was the 200 that got the 20VT, not the 100.
Ola: the KW is not the same engine.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: 20vt? (PerL)*

One of my friends in Germany said the 3B is the motor I should look for. Any reason not to find one or import one?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20vt? (DrunkenMunkey)*

You need not to import one.
They are easy to find here in the states.
On the east coast one place I know of that has some is in New Hampshire.
Chris currently has 3, or more 200's for parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.force5auto.com



_Modified by Sepp at 3:22 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20vt? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
Regarding the typo. You wrote 100, which I think was a typo. It was the 200 that got the 20VT, not the 100.


Thanks..my bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: 20vt? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Ola: the KW is not the same engine.

Threadstart and you mentioning all the others made me think of
"every 20VT there is"







That's why I mentioned the KW.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: 20vt? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_You need not to import one.
They are easy to find here in the states.
On the east coast one place I know of that has some is in New Hampshire.
Chris currently has 3, or more 200's for parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.force5auto.com

_Modified by Sepp at 3:22 PM 2-20-2007_

Who is this Chris ?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20vt? (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_
Who is this Chris ?

Chris Semple, owner of the shop. Real cool guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 20vt? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Chris Semple, owner of the shop. Real cool guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've bought stuff from Chris before without any problems. 
However since October of last year he has not returned a single email about buying parts (at least from me, can't speak for everyone). Not sure whats been going on...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 20vt? (84cgtturbo)*

...........that's right, he hasn't returned any of mine either.
I'm waiting until I move again and go see him in person.


----------

